# Youngest age a bearded can start laying eggs?



## Stexual (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello guys,

In october last year ('09) I brought myself 2 female bearded dragons, that were 6-8 weeks at the time. So that means they're both around 5 months old now.

After recent inspections on both the beardies (And from second hand views aswell) it looks like that 1 of them (The smaller of the two) is more likely to be a male....

Heres where I am worried, My largest of the two (The defo female) has a large belly and is constantly scratching the vivs floor at certain periods of the day :s So what im asking is that can beardies get eggs at 5 months old? I am now looking to seperate the two of them since I dont particually want babies.

Thanks.


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

Stexual said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> In october last year ('09) I brought myself 2 female bearded dragons, that were 6-8 weeks at the time. So that means they're both around 5 months old now.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure they can't really be sexed at 6 weeks, just thought I'd let you know for future reference. : victory:


----------



## Stexual (Mar 11, 2009)

Adam98150 said:


> Pretty sure they can't really be sexed at 6 weeks, just thought I'd let you know for future reference. : victory:


Yea I knew that, The breeder did say its hard to tell at that age but by his guess they were both females. Well he was right on one of them atleast =] Would be in a pickle if they were both males lol.


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

he said they are five months  so probably can be sexed now.

and yes they can lay eggs at that age, i've seen it happen, and its not pretty. Its definately NOT advised, and if you suspect he's male (i'm guessing because he's showing male signs, so will probably be able to mate) i'd seperate them asap.


----------



## ooMISSPERFECToo (Jun 17, 2007)

intruding on the thread a bit... but what would happen to the female giving birth so young?


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

If she is pregnant then you need to keep a very close eye on her.
At that age she still a baby
Theres a risk she may get egg bound as shes not fully developed
She'll likely loose a lot of her own stores of body mass, calcium etc
Make sure shes well grubbed up and her foods dusted


----------



## Stexual (Mar 11, 2009)

maddragon29 said:


> he said they are five months  so probably can be sexed now.
> 
> and yes they can lay eggs at that age, i've seen it happen, and its not pretty. Its definately NOT advised, and if you suspect he's male (i'm guessing because he's showing male signs, so will probably be able to mate) i'd seperate them asap.


Not a pretty site? You scaring me here dude... Any advice on what I should do to her.

I'll take some pics and upload them ASAP.


----------



## anthony reilly (Jan 16, 2010)

hey, i dont think this will help much but my male is bout 6months now an i think hes sexually mature =/. gets the black beard, head bobs, runs up an down his viv lol.


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

tbh i would just make sure she is getting loads of calcium if she is preggers all ready


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

I cant imagine what a 5mth old laying eggs would look like, i had a full grown female lay and she was a greedy so and so and when she had laid she looked like a deflated pancake and was very lethargic for afew days, it really takes it out on them. 

If it is that you have a meal and female....
I would advise to seperate them immediatly so that she is on her own with as little stress from him as possible (make sure their tanks arent facing). 

Make sure she is well fed and all her food is dusted with the usual and keep a very close eye on her. Maybe put a cat-lit box with moist play sand in there for her to dig in. 

Most females will also lay more than 1 clutch so be prepared for this and keep her well fed! 

It might be an idea to take her to the vets once her clutch is laid for a check up, make sure she hasnt damaged anything inside as she is not fully grown. 
Also she needs to be kept seperate from him until she is 18mths old at least now. Even a short meeting...say if you let them out for a run at the same time...can result in a breeding mistake and more eggs. 

Hope this helps x


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

Stexual said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> In october last year ('09) I brought myself 2 female bearded dragons, that were 6-8 weeks at the time. So that means they're both around 5 months old now.
> 
> ...


Our female did the same mate digging like mad
We put a nesting box in after two days of digging and came home that night to 20 infertile eggs as we have two females defo

Mike


----------

